# Recomendations foe a Smoker/Grill Combo



## customflat (Nov 11, 2005)

I am looking for a smoker with a grill combination. I have been told there is a dealer in Richmond with a good product made of heavy guage steel, but don't know their name. Anyone know their name and number? I want to be able to cook staeks, chicken, and burgers over charcoal as well as smoke briskets and chicken.


----------



## 242met (Mar 29, 2011)

*bbq pit*

Hi call Joe at 281-507-1090 from C&B Welding and frabrication we build some awesome pits


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

*Galvan's BBQ Pits*

are you thinking of Galvan's BBQ Pitts

1926 E Highway 90a
Richmond, TX 77406
(281) 342-8501

Have had my smoker for 17yrs and still going strong


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

*Galvan's*

i actually called them just now to get a new handle. Mine was made by Texas Smokers. Unfortunately the owner died earlier this year. They carry Lyfe Tyme which others do as well. I suggest shopping around for bet price.


----------



## Trout123 (Jul 2, 2012)

How much does a pit like that in the pics run?


----------



## Trout123 (Jul 2, 2012)

Have been looking at Gator Pits and they are a little more then I want to spend.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

What about a ceramic pit? Big Green Eggs and Primos are around $1000 for he XL. Kamado Joes can be found for a little cheaper. Charbroil Acorn are smaller, but are quite a bit cheaper. You can grill over charcoal, or slow smoke. Great cookers and easy to use. 

If you want to go real cheap, make an upright drum smoker. You can buy the kit to make your own from big poppa smokers (google them). You can buy the kit for just under $150. Get an old barrell, clean it out and you are ready to roll. The kit has an adjustable fire box that you can set to direct grilling or slow smoking. Very handy and will not break the bank.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

What ever you do, DONT get a Pitts & Spitts. They will be happy to take your money but not support you after that. Plus parts are a nightmare to obtain.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Call Joe at C&B Welding and fabrication they build some awesome pits. They build my smoker pit and it cooks great! (281) 507-1090


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

BATWING said:


> What ever you do, DONT get a Pitts & Spitts. They will be happy to take your money but not support you after that. Plus parts are a nightmare to obtain.


plus they lie 

I'll second the BAT, I couldnt believe how chicken sh!t their front office was for a company that has been such a legend in houston for so long.


----------



## 3andout (Apr 7, 2011)

customflat said:


> I am looking for a smoker with a grill combination. I have been told there is a dealer in Richmond with a good product made of heavy guage steel, but don't know their name. Anyone know their name and number? I want to be able to cook staeks, chicken, and burgers over charcoal as well as smoke briskets and chicken.


Look at Lyfe Tyme Pits! Holds the heat well... 
"I bought mine when i was young"


----------

